# Scariest, most disturbing manga?



## Blinus (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm on a horror kick lately. What would you guys say is the scariest most horrifying manga? Really, I'm a 23 year old man and I wanna be forced to sleep with the lights on.

I'm thinking in terms of The Grudge or Silent Hill type stories.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 8, 2008)

I dunno about grudge type of scares, but i can name a few that will make you want to cry out of depression


----------



## Blinus (Aug 8, 2008)

Bring 'em on, Lord Genome. (Damn, too much rep in past 24 hours).


----------



## Serp (Aug 8, 2008)

Arm of Kanon was pretty fucked up


----------



## zaphood (Aug 8, 2008)

*Gantz*. hands down. followed by *berserk.*


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## isanon (Aug 8, 2008)

neither gantz or beraerk is scary just a mix of boobs and gore


most stuff here is not recomended for kiddies, .ie lots of sex and violence

Link removed

just pick something most of it sould be to your liking

i recomend MPD psycho and leviathan


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 8, 2008)

From what I've heard:

again dude.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 8, 2008)

Gantz and Berserk arent scary, just gory and freaky.

Uzumaki is definitly creepy, theres this other im trying to find but its pretty deppressing.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 8, 2008)

Uzumaki is the only thing that comes to mind, although i didn't really find it scary, only disturbing.

Example:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Now that's fucked up


----------



## Midus (Aug 8, 2008)

Gotta go with Fuan no Tane. Crazy creepy shorts.

[YOUTUBE]54zHTgo1PnI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori` (Aug 8, 2008)

gantz and berserk lolol, you'd hardly class them as scary, particularly gantz...

Homunculus gets kinda fucked up at times but I guess I wouldn't call it super disturbing.

I've not really read anything actually horrid really, something to look into.


----------



## Vault (Aug 8, 2008)

gyo is fucked up


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 8, 2008)

vault023 said:


> gyo is fucked up



Yeah, it's by the same mangaka who did Uzumaki, IIRC.


----------



## Felt (Aug 8, 2008)

Not scary, but I would say that Battle Royale is pretty disturbing.


----------



## Red (Aug 8, 2008)

You my friend have asked the right guy:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=49RQGAMH
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=49RQGAMH
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=49RQGAMH
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=49RQGAMH
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=49RQGAMH
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=49RQGAMH

I'll see if I can find tomoe and The secrete of amagara faults.


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 8, 2008)

zaphood said:


> *Gantz*. hands down. followed by *berserk.*



HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 8, 2008)

What's that manga where a loli gets mutilated and gore is on like every page?

Aku- something. That one is very disturbing.


----------



## Red (Aug 8, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> What's that manga where a loli gets mutilated and gore is on like every page?
> 
> Aku- something. That one is very disturbing.


Tokyo Akazukin


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 8, 2008)

Reload said:


> Tokyo Akazukin


Is that the one where the loli dresses like red riding hood and wants to get eaten?


----------



## Red (Aug 8, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Is that the one where the loli dresses like red riding hood and wants to get eaten?


Yup. Thats a big bag of what the fuck right there.


----------



## Ooter (Aug 8, 2008)

people actually get nightmares over gantz? pussies!


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 8, 2008)

Reload said:


> Tokyo Akazukin





KLoWn said:


> Is that the one where the loli dresses like red riding hood and wants to get eaten?



THERE WE GO!

I couldn't even get past the first chapter.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 8, 2008)

Fuan no Tane. 

Some of the chapters scared the hell out of me.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 8, 2008)

Gantz are Bersek are not scary nor disturbing, just violent and bloody and gore.

I recommend MPD Psycho, Uzumaki, and Doubt? (heard it's similar to Saw)


----------



## Ooter (Aug 8, 2008)

yeah, doubt is good not very, very scary tough most killings dont get shown all you see is the body, unpredictable nonetheless.


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 9, 2008)

priest
that's uber scary 
i almost cried reading it


----------



## Goom (Aug 9, 2008)

I never read a manga that actually scared me.  Closest is just a lot of gore but thats it.  I'm not even sure manga has the potential to actually scare someone


----------



## ricc (Aug 9, 2008)

is there a place to read these online?

if not, anyone have links to DL's :X


----------



## Botzu (Aug 10, 2008)

ricc said:


> is there a place to read these online?
> 
> if not, anyone have links to DL's :X


mangahut ~


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2008)

uzumaki and gyo  

Tokyo Akazukin i read a chapter of it and lol  disturbing shit i read


----------



## Gary (Aug 10, 2008)

No idea what that manga is called but all the girls kill them self at the beginging and only one survives .


----------



## Parallax (Aug 11, 2008)

MPD Psycho, great series though...


----------



## Red (Aug 11, 2008)

Gary said:


> No idea what that manga is called but all the girls kill them self at the beginging and only one survives .


Holy shit I thought I was the only here that read it, the manga is called suicide club and it's an adaptation of a film. Fucking freaky.


----------



## TicoTico (Aug 11, 2008)

I just did the mistake of reading Uzumaki while eating. An old habit.. >.< Other than that, quite a fun read so far. *Has this thread bookmarked*

Btw, Berserk does have it's moments of disturbedness, you can't deny that. Not necessarily a scary/disturbing manga per se, but definitely one that leaves you bothered. Especially the first half of it.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2008)

vault023 said:


> uzumaki and gyo
> 
> Tokyo Akazukin i read a chapter of it and lol  disturbing shit i read



gyo is some fucked up stuff.

re: doubt, great series and pretty creepy + keeps you guessing but not out and out horror as such.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 20, 2008)

> Btw, Berserk does have it's moments of disturbedness, you can't deny that.



I agree.

I wouldn't call it scary, but it certainly qualifies for the 'disturbing' category at certain points.


----------



## Aldric (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah

If you don't find the Eclipse disturbing you're probably a little bit too jaded for your own good


----------



## seastone (Aug 20, 2008)

To be honest there is not manga I have read that is scary, just some are very disturbing.


----------



## Lusankya (Aug 21, 2008)

Zakashi Onna. This is why stalkers are scary.


----------



## Table (Aug 21, 2008)

I've been looking for a good horror anime as well, but haven't been able to really find one xD


----------



## Salent Aurion (Aug 22, 2008)

I decided to read Uzumaki a bit. Now that's what I call a...strange manga. It's good, but it's creepy.


----------



## Cain (Aug 25, 2008)

Not sure about the manga but when i saw the anime of "Monster" it was crazy.

But imo for manga was Elfen lied, i mean it was absolutely crazy.  Once again Elfen lied is getting so epic!!


----------



## Shade (Aug 25, 2008)

Uzumaki hands down. It's the most twisted shit drawn as manga.


----------



## blackness (Aug 25, 2008)

Elfen Lied? I read that but thought it to be rather generic and boring in almost _any_ respect I could think of.



Shade said:


> Uzumaki hands down. It's the most twisted shit drawn as manga.



Haha. "_Twisted_". Uzumaki and Gyo are probably the most disturbing stories I've read so far, especially Gyo's extra chapter D: Freaks me out everytime I think about it. "THIS IS MY HOLE! IT WAS MADE JUST FOR ME!"... damn those hole-people.

MPD Psycho isn't as scary as it's disturbingly gruesome. Good read anyway.

Homunculus is much less brutal (actually not at all) but pretty creepy at times. Worth reading.

Manhole is pretty cool, too. Pretty disgusting with a comparably plausible plot.

Tokyo Akazukin... oh well. A category of its own.


----------



## TicoTico (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah, Manhole seems like a great read so far. And I finally found meself some Tokyo Akazukin, yayage!

I must say I didn't like Gyo all that much. The beginning seemed very interesting, but I thought the story went _too_ overboard and weird.. Disgusting, though, definitely. Would be interesting to read the extra chapter.


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 8, 2008)

Suicide Club was really fucked up. 

If you want something with senseless violence and all the gorey details, check out battle royale, though the gore slows at one point. 

I havent even heard of Gantz.


----------



## TicoTico (Nov 8, 2008)

It feels like I'm doing a crime reading Tokyo Akazukin  Not sure if I want to read any further than the first chapter.

I've been looking for Battle Royale. Luckily it seems to be on Mangahut as well.


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Nov 8, 2008)

im reading uzumaki right now and at chapter 9 im saying as a 14 year old girl its not scary but its pretty disturbing though i hope it will get better further one...
it is pretty good


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2008)

Get to the talking babies and then tell us Uzumaki isn't twisted freaky shit.

And to whoever said Gantz, do you even know what horror is?!!! As for Berserk, the eclipse was actually not as horrific as I expected it to be, the women being raped by trolls was worse.


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Nov 9, 2008)

i got to that part and still wasnt scared its freaky and twisted alright but just not scary...
it was a pretty good manga.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2008)

What about those flesh mushrooms, ugh it turns my stomach just thinking about it:S


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Nov 10, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> What about those flesh mushrooms, ugh it turns my stomach just thinking about it:S



those flesh mushrooms are placenta. you should see how they really look, now thats sick, especially because in some cultures (not mine) they actually eat that.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 25, 2008)

thread revive i need more stuff to read i need more nightmares


----------



## RivFader (Dec 25, 2008)

I found BLAME! kinda disturbing in terms of the story. It has a lot of "wtf?!" moments...


----------



## Fran (Dec 25, 2008)

Fuck.

Fuck fuck fuck fuck.


Reading Fuan No Tane now, I'm 20 pages in and I'm freaaking creeped out already. Good thing it's Christmas


----------



## Goodfellow (Dec 25, 2008)

I always thought _Abara _was kinda off.

There was something disturbing about the fashion people were just being killed off, not to mention the bleak ending.


----------



## RODtheTV (Dec 25, 2008)

You people are f'ing sick. I made it to chapter 2 of Spiral and had to stop. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

No but seriously. I can't go any further.


----------



## Sachankara (Dec 26, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Fuck.
> 
> Fuck fuck fuck fuck.
> 
> ...



Fuan no tane was pretty wierd. It doesn't seem to have a real story - it just seems to be an expression of the author's own insanity.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 26, 2008)

Actually, Fuan no Tane is based off of local folk tales (not sure if that's the right term) IIRC.


----------



## Sachankara (Dec 26, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Actually, Fuan no Tane is based off of local folk tales (not sure if that's the right term) IIRC.



Ahh... That explains alot.


----------



## Fran (Dec 26, 2008)

Finished it, it's pretty awesome, the author's own ideas were pretty creepy.
Like the mask in the window in chapter 1 that the teacher couldn't see


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 26, 2008)

Manhole
Alive! (though lacking a bit)
First 15 or so chapters of Gantz i found pretty scary. Some pretty disturbing aliens like Nurarihyon later on too.
And parts of Berserk.

Atleast those are the ones i've read.
I wish there was a Silent Hill manga


----------



## moonlitinuyasha1985 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hmm, I don't know any mangas that are disturbing. Although some members keep mentioning Uzamaki, Gantz and Berserk. Do any doujins count?


----------



## seastone (Dec 26, 2008)

Jisatsu Circle-suicide clubs+underage prostitution+supernatural = disturbing

A very messed up manga.


----------



## doss (Dec 27, 2008)

Shamo is pretty messed up, atleast during the prison rape scenes


----------



## citylights (Dec 28, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Is that the one where the loli dresses like red riding hood and wants to get eaten?



That one was just creepy...especially since the girl was a bit crazy and obsessed about finding the wolf.


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2008)

Uzumaki and Gyo 

I win


----------



## THE FEMALE FAP (Apr 4, 2009)

The only manga that ever came close of scaring me was probably Doubt, but then again I'm not that much of a Horror/Thriller manga types fan.

Sadly, I've read way too many shoujos.
God.


----------



## On and On (Apr 4, 2009)

Hellsing isn't scary, but it gets pretty campy with the gore. Whenever someone dies in Basilisk it's generally pretty violent. 

The entire first part of Y+M is just ridiculous. 

[2]

[2]

[2]

I LOL'ed


----------



## ~ Lawliet ~ (Apr 4, 2009)

Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni.
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni.
Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni.
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni.


----------



## Glued (Apr 4, 2009)

Spiral was simply weird, I never really got a scary or disturbing feeling from that story.


----------



## shadowlords (Apr 4, 2009)

I heard there was this one really scary manga called Bleach. So scary. It's about an organization of death gods killing people. People get their arms cut off and come back to life and stuff with a demon inside of them. 

On a serious note. I've got nothing.


----------



## Biolink (Apr 4, 2009)

As far as scary, no clue, but for disturbing I've yet to read anything more disturbing than Battle Royale.

A story about a bunch of High School teenagers, being all sent to an island, and they all have to kill each other. Winner is obviously the last one standing.

So fucked upppp


----------



## TicoTico (Apr 5, 2009)

Vault said:


> Uzumaki and Gyo
> 
> I win


No you don't.  Come back after reading _everything else_ that was recommended in this thread.



			
				Sharingan Squid said:
			
		

> Manhole
> Alive! (though lacking a bit)
> First 15 or so chapters of Gantz i found pretty scary. Some pretty disturbing aliens like Nurarihyon later on too.
> And parts of Berserk.


Sir, _you_ on the other hand seriously need to get yourself started with Uzumaki and Gyo. As soon as possible.

Manhole was a terrific series. Definitely a worthwhile read for anybody.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 5, 2009)

Shamo , ive never read it nor do i want to , but from what i gathered on wiki its pretty messed up


----------



## Sen (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd probably say Uzumaki 

Admittedly I haven't read that many manga.


----------



## newbieFans (Jun 26, 2009)

dorohedoro...it's disturbing and so gross..


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 27, 2009)

franken fran, jiraishin(ice blade), parasyte,
 already mentioned doubt is scary, beserk and gantz disturbing(prefer gantz), favorite manga of all time manhole (perfect manga for me, hell i could have wrote it I study disease and infections and this was golden and accurate to a professional grade(only flaw accelerated incubation but i'll give it to creative license)) 
can't remember any others but I'm a big seinin fan so just go somewhere other than one manga and try searching seinin you might find something we all missed


----------



## The Imp (Jun 27, 2009)

Gantz is the scariest shit I've ever read.


----------



## Shikashi (Jun 27, 2009)

Berserk is not scary, it's depressing. Gantz is not scary, it's depressing.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> Shamo , ive never read it nor do i want to , but from what i gathered on wiki its pretty messed up



Eh, not really. Especially in comparison to the other 2.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 27, 2009)

no..................


----------



## Shikashi (Jun 27, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> no..................



How is Gantz scary? Your definition of scary is fucked up.
Gantz is depressing with the fucking issues the characters have an all the crying and limb loss, not scary.


----------



## YukiKaze (Jun 28, 2009)

Definitly Uzumaki and Gyo, Junji Ito is the god father of horror mangas.

Gyo was more the gross-type of manga then scary one.


----------



## papajones (Jun 28, 2009)

disturbing emotions comes in many different forms: grotesque images, mutated characters, and finally the plot.

I have to say the "Rainbow field hologram' takes the crown for this one. its got a peaceful and beautiful style that contrasts like thunder over the murder and ignorance hidden in the plot. it displays an insatiable human desire, which only peaces together like a puzzle after u finish the series and experiences the most disturbing facet of humanity. I've never seen something so fucked up. I have never seen horror so well portrayed in any other manga. 

this manga is not linear. does not sympathize with life. is not for the faint of heart. I mean if u want it just for the thrill, go for berserk, or doubt, or marai nikki (which is pretty fucked up too). the visual thrill should be enough.

but if u want something really heart wrenching and hunts you even after you finish the series. "rainbow field hologram" bitches

btw, this manga is very hard to understand. only recommended to those with education and patience

uzumaki... every1 says its scary, but the plot does not connect intimately with the reader which then can only inflict fear thats not to intimate to the reader. it doesn't have the visual thrill neither I have to say.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 28, 2009)

Can't say i have ever found any Manga scary, Gyo, Birth and Uzamaki are plenty disturbing though.


----------



## papajones (Jun 28, 2009)

ppl often confuse gore with horror. of course lots of flesh is not normal, but its just something that you want to not read it because it conflicts with your moral principals. 

mystery does spice up the horror tho. mystery and intimacy. they are death traps, they can inspire or do the exact opposite.


----------



## Akainu (Jun 28, 2009)

Gantz is scary, in that it's frighteningly bad.


----------



## Kittan (Jun 28, 2009)

Manhole is great, but not scary.

Uzumaki is pretty disturbing though.


----------



## VoDe (Jun 29, 2009)

I think Berserk is most disturbing. It made me almoust puke sometimes when i read it.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm not sure about scary, but Ichi the Killer was most certainly disturbing... Sadism and masochism... you figure out the rest...

Ichi the Killer


----------



## Shikashi (Jun 29, 2009)

VoDe said:


> I think Berserk is most disturbing. It made me almoust puke sometimes when i read it.



Are you a female by any chance? Because, that ain't right.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 29, 2009)

It depends... It does have some disturbing moments, the horse and the troll orgy for example... Though I could see why a female would find it more repulsive.

In general it isn't that bad though...


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 29, 2009)

were can i find birth?, can't find anywhere. uzumaki is actually quiet good its intresting because it is disturbing but not overly. gyo isn't much of anything parasyte was better though I refer the ending to gyo. probably thriller bark arc of one piece is the scariest arc of all. 45 degrees, still get nightmares.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 30, 2009)

Hm, I find Ito's works to be high on the gross side, not as scary as others but it sure does make my skin crawl. Mostly I'm remembering what happened to Kaori. D: I did have to laugh at the land shark at the start though. I rather liked Parasyte, thought it was more cool than horror though. As for something else, hm, I thought Drifting Classroom was pretty disturbing in a different sort of way.


blackness said:


> Freaks me out everytime I think about it. "THIS IS MY HOLE! IT WAS MADE JUST FOR ME!"... damn those hole-people.


Argh, yeah, that's the one that probably freaked me out the most as well.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 30, 2009)

gumby2ms said:


> *were can i find birth?*, can't find anywhere. uzumaki is actually quiet good its intresting because it is disturbing but not overly. gyo isn't much of anything parasyte was better though I refer the ending to gyo. probably thriller bark arc of one piece is the scariest arc of all. 45 degrees, still get nightmares.



When Tokyopop translated it they changed the name to Arm of Kannon, sadly i haven't found any scantalations of it during my travels on the internet.

Had to actually buy the volumes to read that one


----------



## Way-Man (Jun 30, 2009)

papajones said:


> disturbing emotions comes in many different forms: grotesque images, mutated characters, and finally the plot.
> 
> I have to say the "Rainbow field hologram' takes the crown for this one. its got a peaceful and beautiful style that contrasts like thunder over the murder and ignorance hidden in the plot. it displays an insatiable human desire, which only peaces together like a puzzle after u finish the series and experiences the most disturbing facet of humanity. I've never seen something so fucked up. I have never seen horror so well portrayed in any other manga.
> 
> ...


Where can I find Rainbow field hologram?


----------



## papajones (Jun 30, 2009)

nother

my friend, be sure on the choices you make


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 27, 2011)

Updating this thread 


*Spoiler*: _sick stuff_ 








Though I've no idea where it is from. Does anybody know ?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 27, 2011)

If you want disturbing manga, you should check out Bradherley's Coach.


----------



## Mangopunch (Feb 27, 2011)

Ichi the killer is pretty fucked up.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 27, 2011)

I've never read a manga that really scared me. Though if we're going with disturbing, try Parasyte.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 27, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> Uzumaki is the only thing that comes to mind, although i didn't really find it scary, only disturbing.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...



This yielded absolutely no reaction from me.





Man, I'm fucked up.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 27, 2011)

Tokyo Red Hood.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 27, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Updating this thread
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _sick stuff_
> ...



That's some freaky shit right there. 

Which means I have to read it.  Totally going to try and find out where this is from.


----------



## Atochi (Feb 27, 2011)

I just finished Kiseijuu. It does have a solid story and a lot of awesome panels.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 27, 2011)

Atochi said:


> I just finished Kiseijuu. It does have a solid story and a lot of awesome panels.



Whoa.  Reminds me of the massacre panel from deadman wonderland. Another delightfully disturbing manga.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 27, 2011)

Uzumaki. Seriously.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 27, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Updating this thread
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _sick stuff_
> ...



Thats qualifies as "disturbing", more so than Ibitsu, Uzumaki, Gyo or that manga Manhole based on the real life parasite. Spiders crawling out of a bleeding pussy ready to eat your face carrying an embryo in its sac! Someone please find this manga


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 27, 2011)

Drakor said:


> Thats qualifies as "disturbing", more so than Ibitsu, Uzumaki, Gyo or that manga Manhole based on the real life parasite. Spiders crawling out of a bleeding pussy ready to eat your face carrying an embryo in its sac! Someone please find this manga



Finally found it!

Link removed


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 27, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Finally found it!
> 
> Link removed



Link saved.


----------



## Succubus (Feb 27, 2011)

maybe Tokyo Red Hood, but I didnt find this disturbes me too much..  loved dat manga.. I'm huge fan of tamaoki benkyo

for guro hentai speakin, True Modern Stories of the Bizarre is one really I getta disturbed as kid.. because its based on true story but I couldn't stop reading..it can't get out of my mind when this manga change my life...which I fapped.. no idea why did I..

I realized dat Im so disgusting


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 27, 2011)

Has someone posted Fire Candy yet?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2011)

If your as deep into seinen as i am, gore in any form is definitely not indicative of a disturbing series by any means 

It usually comes down to the atmosphere and themes present. I can't decide which i feel is most disturbing, but i'll throw out Narutaru as an example


----------



## Drakor (Feb 28, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Finally found it!
> 
> Link removed



Beast, +rep


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 6, 2011)

Uzumaki by Junji Ito, also The Drifting Classroom disturbed me in some ways.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 6, 2011)

The world is mine.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 6, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Finally found it!
> 
> Link removed



Author: Oh! Great. Did anyone else Lol when they saw that.


----------



## Syed (Apr 6, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> *Author: Oh! Great.* Did anyone else Lol when they saw that.



Oh fucking great


----------



## Spica (Apr 6, 2011)

Franken Fran. <_<


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 6, 2011)

damn nothing new in here just spam. well I can add a few.
black & white
the dead end
...
shit can't add more to this thread read many obscure ones can't remember them all.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 6, 2011)

Of what i've seen

Not sure for manga, but most disturbing anime if for violence I think would be Violence Jack

Devilman was cool, Violence Jack was ehh... sick


----------



## Violence (Jun 26, 2011)

Franken Fran


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 26, 2011)

Narutaru 
Shiki
Shingeki no Kyojin  

They are quite disturbing mangas, and worth of reading.


----------

